# 7970 hd or 6950 hd in crossfire



## future (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi friends , i am going to buy a gpu for games like bf3 , batman arkham city etc.  , in february ending. I am confused  , should i go with 6950 now and then crossfire it later in may -june or buy 7970 in feb ending . I have seen benchmarks where 6950 xfire beats 7970 .
I will be playing games at 1920x 1080  maxed out settings.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2012)

^^ Go for 7970 eyes closed. It will give you future options to xfire. Its got a new architecture with much improved tessellation performance. Its a no brainer to get a 7970 now.


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the thread. Even I am searching for the answer. So far the equation seems like this:-

2 x 6950 2GB = 30-33k

7970 *probably* will debut at 35k.

But you need a beefier PSU for 2x6950 and also have to take care of the additional heat. You get more VRAM to play with 7970. Plus there's always the risk of CFX not being supported by the game on its launch.

On the other hand you are getting better performance with 6950 CFX at a probable lower price.

Confusion!



vickybat said:


> ^^ Go for 7970 eyes closed. It will give you future options to xfire. Its got a new architecture with much improved tessellation performance. Its a no brainer to get a 7970 now.




2x6950 is ahead of 7970 even in tess heavy games.


----------



## future (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks skud . And i can spend 16k on 2gb 6950 now and play current games at good fps and save money to get another 6950 for xfire when more demanding games get launched but with 7970 i will have to shell out 34k at once lol.


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2012)

Or you can wait until prices of 7970 stabilize, if you want.


----------



## future (Jan 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Or you can wait until prices of 7970 stabilize, if you want.



Yeah , i think it will take 3-4 months for prices to  stabilise but by that time nvidia 6xx series might be out which will further complicate the things.
confusion indeed...


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2012)

What's your config btw? Or you want to build a new PC?


----------



## future (Jan 5, 2012)

My pc components are being shipped .

Amd x6 1090t
Gigabyte 990x ud3
Seasonic 750w psu
lg 22" hd led
Gskill ripjaws 1600 8gb
nzxt guardian 921 rb


----------

